# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Δωρεαν ebooks

## agis68

Σίγουρα θα το έχετε ανιχνεύσει (και λεηλατήσει) οι γνώστες αλλά ας το γνωρίσουν και αυτοί που δεν πολυψάχνουν.....

http://it-ebooks-search.info/ ------->Το σιτε με παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων που πέρα απο την αγορά τους μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τόμους ολόκληρους απο τεχνολογικά θέματα σε pdf. 

καλό διάβασμα

----------

GiwrgosTH (17-03-14), 

grvagelis76 (25-05-18), 

KOKAR (21-03-14)

----------


## draco1

Βρήκα μια ιστοσελίδα που πιθανόν να έχει όλα τα τεύχη του αγγλικού Popular Εlectronics σε pdf μορφή για κατέβασμα ή και διάβασμα  και διάφορα άλλα περιοδικά ανάλογου περιεχόμενου  που τα ποιο παλιά στο τομέα της ηλεκτρονικής;  από το 1920 δλδ στα πρώτα σχεδόν βήματα και είναι *εδω* 

01.jpg

----------

grvagelis76 (25-05-18)

----------

